# Free MIDI Buttons software



## 00AVD (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I've written another freeware application. This one may interest those who need a simple Windows application to send MIDI messages to lighting desks, etc.

It has a configurable set of buttons (1-100) with customisable message, colours and text for each button. It also can talk to up to 4 MIDI devices. (each button can be assigned to a different output)

Anyway, check it out and let me know of any bugs or suggestions.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 18, 2009)

Yey, I love freeware apps, we need a section on here for us to post our apps, I have made a few, as have many other people, I will cirtainly check this out, we can control our vision mixer through MIDI, I had it set up so once I click play on the software to do video, it automaticly cuts to whatever feed its on. Niftey eh?


----------



## zuixro (Apr 18, 2009)

Not to hijack... but does anyone know of a similar program for Mac? Preferably free.


----------

